# Guess what hubby brought home today???



## bkbunny (Aug 11, 2009)

He was driving down a very busy freeway and all of a sudden all traffic either stopped or swerved and he hit the brakes went to the shoulder of the road and stopped. Looked up to see what the heck was going on and standing in the fast lane was a chi. Well he as fast as he could jumped out ran over to the little dog and the dog jumped right in his arms. Mind you right in front of my hubby was a 18 wheeler that almost jackknived to avoid hitting this dog. So all he could do was put the dog in his work truck and bring him home. We called every vet between here and where he found the dog to leave our phone number. But other than that I will not take him to the pound. After 7 days the will put him to sleep. I put and ad in craigslist also. We figure he is somewhere around 2 to 4 years old. He has been fixed. He is well fed. His toe nails look like they were just done. He does not like my other dogs at all. He loves me and hubby giving kisses every chance he gets. Sweet dog. If the owner does not contact me and we keep him how do I get him to like my other dogs? I mean he tries to bite any one of them. Help Everytime before I brought home a dog it was a puppy. The older dogs just treated the new puppy like it had coodies LOL But this lil guy is a fighter. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Wow, that's great that your hubby rescued him like that. It sounds like someone may be missing him though. Most local newspapers will run lost and found ads for free. I'd at least give that a go.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

OMG.....poor little guy. Thank goodness for your Hubbie. He couldn't have picked better arms to jump into for sure. I hope the owners find him, and if not, good luck with your new addition  

Lori


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

what a brave hubby  , if you do keep him he will warm to them but may never be their best friend .
he probably wasn't well socialized but give him time and his aggressiveness towards your dogs will change , i would put a partition between them so he cant hurt your dogs but can still smell them  .


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

forgot to add , we need pics lol , cant tell a story like that without pics  haha


----------



## bkbunny (Aug 11, 2009)

Ok I will take a picture of them both tomorrow evening. You would think they were bffs before this ordeal. LOL Thanks guys I will try as hard as can possibly be done to find his owner. I know if it were my lost dog I would be hospitalized by now with worry. I would nwver keep anyones dog that loves them. I just sit here hoping some little kid isn't crying their eyes out over this dog. Breaks my heart thinking about it. God willing the owner will be found. All I can do is keep him happy and healthy till he gets to go home.


----------



## Sassafrass (May 4, 2010)

Did you have a vet check to see if he has a microchip? Maybe you could put up some signs in the area? He looks so cute!


----------



## lorri (Dec 5, 2009)

aww the owners must be worried sick, i hope they are reunited soon, good job your hubby got to him, or he would of been killed, bless him, poor boy.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

So glad your hubby got to him on time!
Hope you find his owners too. x


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Now that's what you call a "Rescued" Chi!  Good Work!
I hope you are able to find his owner. I would be devastated if I lost one of my dogs...


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

does he look like he has been cared for? Hopefully there is a owner out there looking for him and if not i'm sure he will learn to get along with your dogs, hope it all works out for you


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

How wonderful that your hubby rescued the little guy. I hope you can find the owners, good luck! x


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

He sounds like he has been well cared for so I am sure his owners will be looking for him. I would run an ad in the newspaper as well and keep my eyes open for any lost dog signs. I just saw a sign on my way to work this morning for a reward for a little lost chi. His picture was so cute and all I could think about was the poor little guy being lost and scared.


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

You could try keeping him separate for a little while and then re-introducing them on neutral territory. He might just be overwhelmed with all that's happened and missing his Momma. I'm glad your hubby rescued the poor baby before he got hit.


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh wow how scary for that little Chi! I'm glad your husband found him, hope you can find his owner, i bet they are really worried!


----------



## bkbunny (Aug 11, 2009)

Okay here is a picture of hubby with Lucky. We took him the the vet no chip. We called the animal shelter to report him. no one as of yet has reported him missing. http://s869.photobucket.com/albums/ab252/bkbunny/?action=view&current=DSC00119.jpg http://s869.photobucket.com/albums/ab252/bkbunny/?action=view&current=DSC00120.jpg


----------



## bkbunny (Aug 11, 2009)

I have no idea why the pictures didn't show up here. But if you click they will show.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

He is just darling.


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

ah he is a lovely little fella,


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Can you report a found dog at your humane society? I know ours in Nebraska has a whole thing where you can call and report a found dog, details etc. and then if someone contacts them about a lost dog, they check their reports. I know this works well because the day my 2 dogs ran away (one was killed on a highway by our house...long story but worst day in my life) and my chi Bruiser was with her. He was gone for several hours as we looked and looked for him while trying to deal with the grief and realities of losing Phoebe. Finally, I went to the humane society and started filling out a lost dog report. The lady quickly pulled out the book, made a phone call and told us that a lady had found Bruiser and took him with her. We contacted eachother and I went to her house. So, she was able to report the found dog without surrendering him right away. 
Good luck. Scary story for sure.


----------



## Sassafrass (May 4, 2010)

Forgive me if this was already mentioned- could you post an ad on Craigslist and mention that you found a dog and the vicinity without giving too many details? Perhaps someone would see the ad and call you about him. I can't imagine a Chihuahua with trimmed nails being a stray. Hopefully it works out for the best in the end- at least he's in a safe environment!


----------



## bkbunny (Aug 11, 2009)

Yes I have done both. Craigslist and the humane society. All the vets around here and local lost and found ads. today we drove around the homes that were around the freeway and no posters. One for a different dog but not Lucky. All I can do now is wait.


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

naww he is a cutie , at least if his owners dont come forward he will be safe with you 

i just seen the pics of your macy and i am in love lol her eyes are stunning


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

too cute! wonder if anyone is out looking for the cutie!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Awww he is lovely!
Looks well cared for.
I so hope someone comes forward soon, they must be sick with worry. x


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

He is such a precious boy and does seem well looked after.. sure makes you think there is someone really missing him.. I pray his owner contacts you...Again, cudos to your hubby for being a lifesaver for this littlle one!


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Aww Good for your Hubby.He is very brave and a good person.It sounds like he should have a home.Let us now what happens


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww what an adorable little one! He looks well cared for, I'm surprised no one has reported him missing. Glad he's safe and sound with you!


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Well the owners could be like my ummmm how do I say this nicely..... well I can't so I will just say my cousin without giving him a title beyond that. Anyway, my cousin's daughter had a tiny little Chi (and tiny I mean about 3 pounds at the most) and when my parents and my aunt went to visit they told me that this poor little thing was left outside 24/7 and that one time she ran away for three days and they didn't even miss her!!!!! My aunt totally fell in love with the sweet little one and she begged them to let her take it home with her (my cousin and my other aunt live about 500 miles away so I had never even seen this Chi before) but my cousins daughter wouldn't let her. She even offered to buy it off of them, but they still said no. Well about a month ago my cousin finally got fed up with this poor baby and he gave it away to another home. My aunt was totally pissed that he did that when she had BEGGED him to let her buy it from them. His comment was "Ooohhhh, you wouldn't have wanted that dog - she had bad dental problems!" UGH!!!!!! The %#$^%^&^*%@#$% :foxes15::foxes15::foxes15: Well I just hope now that the sweet little one is in a good home now, but Lord only knows if he just gave it away like that. :foxes15::foxes15::foxes15: ANYWAY.... my point was maybe the owners are like him and don't even realize he is missing and don't really care, because my cousins dog looked well taken care of too, but that just wasn't the case - obviously. Either way if the owners do not come forward I know Lucky is in a great home now!


----------



## mommasboy (Dec 25, 2008)

awww...cute chi!! How nice of you guys to take him in....keep us posted!


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Oh my goodness...he looks so much like Draco


----------



## bkbunny (Aug 11, 2009)

Good news The owner got ahold of us from our ad in craigslist. We meet up with him this evening. The picture tells all http://i869.photobucket.com/albums/ab252/bkbunny/DSC00122.jpg
By the way the dogs name is Cheeko The sad part of this story is he had 2 dogs a younger female. He has not found her yet. Now my husband feels bad for not looking around for more dogs. But I told him "how would you have known"? Anyway I am so glad I could reunite them.


----------



## bkbunny (Aug 11, 2009)

Thank you Pigeonsheep for bringing up my photos. What am I doing wrong? And Thank you BabyLove yes Macy's eyes are beautiful. I just love looking into them.


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Oh that's awesome news!! He looks very loved! I hope he finds his little girl. You are awesome for sheltering this little guy while he needed it. Did the guy tell you what happened?


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh that is excellent news!
The guy looks so happy to see wee Cheeko, if that is the pic of their reunion? lol
I hope he finds the little girl too now. x


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

What a happy reunion and what a lucky dog! You are a wonderful person for taking care of this little on until he made it home!


----------



## Electrocutionist (Jul 10, 2010)

I am so glad you found the owner. 

Well done for you and your hubby for looking after the precious little chi! 
Let's just hope the owner find his other chi as well.


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

Im so glad the ownder came forward, I really hope they find the other little girl too  x


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

I am so glad you found his onwer and hopefully he will find his little girl.How did he get away what happened


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

YaY!!! Im so glad this story had a happy ending


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Good news  I hope someone as caring as you found the little girl.


----------



## lorri (Dec 5, 2009)

aww that brought a tear to my eye, seeing that picture, i do hope he is reunited with the little girl soon to.xxxx


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

YEAH!!! I am so happy for the owner and little Cheeko! I hope the little girl is reunited with them soon too.


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

That is good news. I am hoping the little girl can be found as well


----------



## bkbunny (Aug 11, 2009)

Yes I was thrilled to reunite them. As far as them getting loose his little granddaughter left the back gate open and next thing they knew the dogs were gone. The picture does not show it but that man has tears running down his face. I was so happy to see them together. Wish all lost dogs had such a happy ending. Thank you guys for all the nice words. But truth be told everyone of you would have done the samething. When you love Gods creations you just do what is right. Again thank you.


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm so glad you found her Daddy! I hope he gets her a collar and tags.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

So glad he is back with his owner so sweet.Thanks for the pic.I am glad it was not a scam someone just trying to get the dog.I am glad it really was his owner.
Hopeing and praying he finds his little girl.


----------

